
Polymers are forever (scroll down to the excerpt) - kkim
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=14194915
======
Tichy
Very interesting, thanks for the link. I'd like to see some satellite images
of those Gyres.

Edit: found a google video about an expedition to a gyre:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3892310789953943147>

